# Worth training on vacation?



## OULobo (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm getting married, in a year and a half and the subject of the honeymoon is to be decided. I was always told that you should pick a place that you always wanted to go, because it maybe the only time you actually have the motivation/ability to go. Some of the places I would've chose are restricted due to instability, but There are other options. 
The questions I wanted to post are: 
If we decide to go to Thailand would it be worth going to a Muay Thai gym to train for a day or two? 
Would they allow training for only a day or two? 
Would I have to be in prime shape to survive the experience?


----------



## gravity (Dec 11, 2003)

There are camps (ones that accept foreign trainees) that allow you to train for a day or 2. You don't need to be in shape to survive the training because they usually tailor the training to suit the trainee. Although in 1 or 2 days I don't think you'd get to really learn very much (although if you trained twice a day for 2 days that would amount to 12 hours of MT training)


----------



## albert (Dec 11, 2003)

I agree. One or two days isn't much. Better to hold out for the future when you have the opportunity to train longer.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 11, 2003)

You bet it would be worth it to train for a day or 2.  Any training is worth it, there's no time limit.  I don't know of any camps over here that require you to train for a certain time... it's your money and your decision.

No you don't have to be in top shape to train, although you probably get more out of the training if you're in shape already.

When you are planning to come down email me and I can give you some advice on what camps you might like to train at, plus some nice vacation spots for your honeymoon.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 12, 2003)

I think you will get more out of the whole trip if you commit to spend all your time with your betrothed. 

I know it is probably a once in a lifetime opportunity to study in a foreign camp, but I think it might be a better idea to focus on the marriage, for at least that week or two.

Now, if your wife wants to study Muay Thai ... Go for it.

Happily Married - Mike


----------



## OULobo (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *You bet it would be worth it to train for a day or 2.  Any training is worth it, there's no time limit.  I don't know of any camps over here that require you to train for a certain time... it's your money and your decision.
> 
> No you don't have to be in top shape to train, although you probably get more out of the training if you're in shape already.
> ...



Thanks for the info. We are still debating on location, and I like the idea of Thailand. It seems fairly safe, has beautiful beaches, great SCUBA diving, chance to see and train Thai boxing and it has some interesting historical and cultural value. If we settle on Thailand I'll try to contact you on suggestions. Don't get me wrong, I'm not in bad shape, just not ready for a match. I figure the training would be to get a taste of the art at home and for the experience of saying I was there trying it, even if just for a day or two. 



> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *I think you will get more out of the whole trip if you commit to spend all your time with your betrothed.
> 
> I know it is probably a once in a lifetime opportunity to study in a foreign camp, but I think it might be a better idea to focus on the marriage, for at least that week or two.
> ...



My fiance' and I have discussed this, she is involved in the arts and knows how much the martial arts and the cultures of other geographic locations are a passion of mine. We are already learning the fine art of compromise that many couples have told us keeps their marriages together. I doubt there is much chance of ever returning to Thailand, so this may well be a once in a lifetime opportunity. Especially after all the responsibilities of marriage come crashing down on my head (can you tell, I'm still dealing with the future loss of freedom). 

Our attitudes on vacations are very different. She sees vacations as a chance to relax and release tension, while I see them as an opportunity to experience new and unique activities. Example: last time we were on the beach she slept for two hours in the sun and I swam for an hour in the sea and then roamed the resturaunts and stores finding new foods and live music performances. Maybe training for a day will burn off some energy so I'll be more interested in a nap on the beach.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 12, 2003)

If I spent my honeymoon in a dojo it'd be a two-fer. First I'd get to train on the mats, then do some reality training dodging glassware when I got home. 

This may not apply to your relationship, but one thing I have learned over the years is that women have an uncanny knack for appearing understanding on the outside while slowly building pressure on the inside. You go on your merry way thinking "Wow, what a great gal I have for letting me go to Vegas with my buddies," after she says "Of course honey, whatever makes you happy, because that's what's important," while she might instead be thinking "I can't believe he'd be so insensitive to even ask that!"  

Women tend to be much more sensitive and intuitive than us, and often make the mistake of thinking we have the same abilities. Not their fault really.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *
> Our attitudes on vacations are very different. She sees vacations as a chance to relax and release tension, while I see them as an opportunity to experience new and unique activities. Example: last time we were on the beach she slept for two hours in the sun and I swam for an hour in the sea and then roamed the resturaunts and stores finding new foods and live music performances. Maybe training for a day will burn off some energy so I'll be more interested in a nap on the beach. *




Since you know both of your attitudes on vacation are different, nothing wrong with both of you going off to do different things on your own for a little bit.  Now if the whole honeymoon is like that, well.........

Besides, I've always been under the impression that newlyweds rarely see the outside of their hotel room on their honeymoon, regardless of location.   

Lorrie


----------



## OULobo (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _
> *Since you know both of your attitudes on vacation are different, nothing wrong with both of you going off to do different things on your own for a little bit.  Now if the whole honeymoon is like that, well.........
> 
> Besides, I've always been under the impression that newlyweds rarely see the outside of their hotel room on their honeymoon, regardless of location.
> ...



It would only be a day or so, not the whole trip. I just have to make sure it is on the first day, otherwise I might not have any energy to train.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *It would only be a day or so, not the whole trip. I just have to make sure it is on the first day, otherwise I might not have any energy to train.  *




See, sounds like you got it all figured out already.  :wink2: 

Just have fun and make some wonderful memories.

Lorrie


----------

